
NixOS Release 15.09 - robto
http://nixos.org/nixos/manual/release-notes.html#sec-release-15.09
======
robto
With the addition of Plex I think I'll switch my home media server over. I've
been wanting to run gitlab and try out mailpile locally, but now that it's
just an option away I'll do that.

